# IMATS London This Weekend



## cazgh (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi everybody!

I'm off here this weekend.

I'm hoping to score a MAC pro card - does anybody know if they will be giving them out.

And is anybody else going?  Anybody want to meet up to say hi?

I'm there on Saturday not Sunday and I really, really cannot wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hope to see some other Speckta bods too


----------



## Blushbaby (Jan 26, 2010)

I was told by the IMATS organisers that MAC will not be "giving out" Pro cards like last year. If you have your credentials and bring them along then they'll sign you up for one though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm going on the Sat with friends, I know that much.


----------



## wonderdust (Jan 26, 2010)

I'll be there with a friend on Saturday. I'm hoping to get some MUFE matte velvet foundation, maybe a few mufe eyeshadows. I soo want some occ nail polishes. maybe a z pallete or 2 and lets not forget some brushes lol. I'm really looking forward to it as I've not spoilt myself in ages.


----------



## cazgh (Jan 28, 2010)

Im there on saturday to and spoke to Guru about the MUF stuff and they are doing promo offers and stuff which sounded fab!  I am so excited now and I really can't wait


----------



## Miss Lore (Jan 28, 2010)

i'll be there on saturday, cant way to see Terry B woooh!


----------

